# I just did my first at-home TCA peel



## Andi (Feb 27, 2008)

tca=trichloric acid.

I ordered the 2nd to lowest strength (12,5%) from makeuparistschoice. I have used their 30% glyocolic acid peel in the past, so I also upgraded to a 40% glycolic peel (supposed to be used in between the tca peels)

The TCA peel is supposed to go deeper into the skin and help with hyperpigmentation (I desperately want to get rid of some old acne marks and my uneven skintone).

so today iÂ´m on day 3 and my chin is peeling like crazy (like it should) and my cheeks look wrinkly cause there is still a layer of dead skin sitting there. Btw, the peel itself didnÂ´t sting that much, my face just got really hot.

Did anyone ever do a TCA or something similar and what were your results with it? (I think a blue peel/Jessners/Obagi peel is similar)


----------



## love2482 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did it with the Obagi system, and yes, it made me peel like crazy too! It takes a long time for you to stop peeling.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 27, 2008)

Peeling is not appealing! HAHA. Post some pictures Andi!


----------



## Andi (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it with the Obagi system, and yes, it made me peel like crazy too! It takes a long time for you to stop peeling. they sait it will start peeling on day 4 or so, but my chin started to peel on day 1 already and hasnÂ´t stopped yet cause the flakes are so tiny. So now iÂ´m waiting on my cheeks but still no peeling there.
Did you like the results you got with the Obagi peel?


----------



## Kathy (Feb 27, 2008)

Never tried a TCA peel, but the whole peeling thing I get from using Retinol. Probably the same concept. I have heard good things about MUAC products though.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2008)

I go by dont fix whats not broke .. but but I hope this works for you

(dont know much about peels)


----------



## Mikitapatel (Feb 27, 2008)

Andi I have the same peel!! I ordered it and now I'm too scared to try it until I have a few days off, because I have bad acne scars and I just can't leave the house without any makeup on! But I'm motivated to try it in a week because my spring break is coming up! I'll post some results in a few weeks! Keep us updated on how well it works though, does it work like it says its supposed to?


----------



## Rita Mechin (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, I did it too, I started with the Lunch peel and then moved on to the Gorgeous peel. I buy them both from IM-FABULOUS.COM and I only had a great experience. I had some sun damage, fine lines and acne scarring. I really like the Gorgeous peel! I had no downtime, i peel nicely and the result were great. I think I pay $59 for a bottle and I can do about 80 face peel with one bottle. So I bought it with two of my girlfriend, it cost us $19 each and we did it together!   Rita


----------



## charish (Aug 11, 2011)

i just did my first tca peel on monday, still haven't started to peel yet, getting a little nervous.


----------

